# SMA late October



## TommyD8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey, just want to check to see if there is any reason to avoid booking SMA late October..

You know, any big events going on that would over shadow the town during that time...

Would be looking for a close in B&B , something on the quaint side, maybe $100 u.s or under per night but some flexibility there.

2 of us, father 58 / daughter 36 .. Want to see what San Miguel has to offer.. Initial trip of about 10 days, plan return after first of next year for longer stay and possibly more .

Any info helps.. thanks..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TommyD8 said:


> Hey, just want to check to see if there is any reason to avoid booking SMA late October..
> 
> You know, any big events going on that would over shadow the town during that time...
> 
> ...


All over Mexico, including San Miguel Allende, the very end of October and the first two days of November celebrations take place for Día de muertos. It would be wise to make reservations now, I think.


----------



## TommyD8 (Jun 14, 2013)

I think I will see about moving my vacation up a little... 

Thank you 

I have heard about that one...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TommyD8 said:


> I think I will see about moving my vacation up a little...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I have heard about that one...


It's a wonderful time to visit Mexico.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My experience visiting San Miguel de Allende has been that it's incredibly, and pleasurably busy (if you like lots of celebrations) from mid-September until mid-October. It's probably my favorite time to visit. Also, too, there's some overflow from Guanajuato's Cervantino Festival visitors (and some local performances) in October. I'm thinking the last 15 days of October would be good to visit, and if you could stay for the _Dia de los Muertos_ time period you'd probably enjoy that. San Miguel de Allende is a destination primarily for Mexican tourists and just about any weekend during the year finds lots of tourists in the city. I don't have a B&B to recommend, but there are many. VRBO and airBNB also have apartment/home rentals listed if that's something you'd be interested in.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

The 29th of September is San Miguel's saint's day, but the celebration takes place over several days. We once arrived to see concheros dancers in the streets, but best of all were the amazing fireworks displays at El Jardin, SMA's main plaza.


----------



## TommyD8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies... 

Haven't changed our dates ... We need a 2 bedroom 2 bath so have been looking at homes on VBRO ... Nice choices there imo..


----------

